

Minimum Viable Pants - domino
http://minimumviablepants.com/

======
Tuna-Fish
What's funny is that the "minimum viable pants" in question have sold
ridiculous amounts in summer heat. Perhaps (or, hopefully?) not for the
demographic shown in the illustration though.

------
fuzionmonkey
I understand that this is meant to be comedy, but the most important part in
MVP is the "viable".

A feather is not a viable pillow.

------
paulitex
hey guys, this started as an office joke at GrowLab, glad to see some others
amused. If you have any Minimum Viable P---- ideas tweet us @MVPants - we've
got a backlog for at least a month of dailies but would be happy to draw up
any community cleverness when that starts to run dry (with attribution of
course).

~~~
biot
It looks like you've got "Minimum Viable Pun" covered already.

------
anon_koder
Because there's more 'then' just a Minimum Viable Product to consider..

~~~
paulitex
grammar less important than humour? ;) Thanks, will fix as soon as we find out
who has the password...

